# Lawmobile - Inviting Investors or Partners for National Expansion



## lawmobile (Feb 25, 2013)

*Lawmobile - bringing the law to you for all your personal and business needs *

*Lawmobile *is Australia's fastest growing mobile and virtual law firm in all areas of law. We operate predominantly nowhere - yet everywhere!

Our team travels to meet clients at a place and time of their convenience, and utilizes virtual and technological platforms to deliver more efficient, tailored and cost effective communication and services.

*IN CELEBRATION OF OUR 1ST BIRTHDAY*
we launch our invitation to
*INVESTORS & PARTNERS*

*To Help Go Lawmobile Go Australia Wide!*​
We welcome resources, ideas, networks and/or cash investment as your contribution to the growth of *Lawmobile*.

Please Private Message me for further information and to receive our full Tender document. 

*Our Promises:*

Bringing the Law to You™ 
Set Prices No Surprises™ 
Court is the Last Resort™ 
Mediate Don't Hesitate™ 
We Speak Your Language™ 
Distance Ain't No Restraint™ 
Filling the Gaps in Law™ 
We Come to You and We Leave Our Mark™


----------

